# What quadra is this group?



## loyola (Jan 27, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving!
I am hanging out with my brother and we are watching skating videos and eating. He is a skateboarder so this is my way of hanging out with him. We were watching a video about a group of skateboarders and I couldn't stop thinking that they were Beta or Alpha. 
The group seems sort of rebellious and loud. 
What do you think?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Beta, imo.


----------

